# Fourteen years ago today...



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

a very special puppy was born







Happy 14th Birthday "Heidi Mouse"
















[/img] 








[/img] 

Michaela


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Happy Bdayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Heidi Mouse!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday. I like the nickname Heidi Mouse!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Amazing!!!







Heidi!










What a wonderful day. 

I have read some of what they have done for Heidi through the years-this is a testament to love and care and a big fighting spirit for all.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow 14 years old!!!


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

What a nice big doggie smile........ Happy B-day...


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

to a very special girl.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

A very special puppy, indeed!!

Happy Birthday, dear girl!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Michaela,wow lots of great years. I consider anything over 11 or 12 bonus years.


Heidi HAPPY BIRTHDAY and I hope you have a few more years.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

14 - awesome!







Happy birthday Heidi!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday beautiful Heidi!!!







Wishing you many, many more!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww what a pretty and happy girl!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday to this now regal ole gal.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heidi Mouse. You look like a real sweetheart!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)




----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Happy, Happy, Happy BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW-14, that's awesome!! Happy 14th Birthday "Heidi Mouse"!!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all the nice birthday wishes. Heidi had a good birthday which included lots of birthday naps









Michaela


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heidi! Wishing you many more.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heidi! You look marvelous! Hope you had a great day and got some extra special yummy food!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Heidi Mouse! 

As we say down in the Senior Section, You Rock!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

Heidi!

14 years!!! What a blessing!!!


----------

